# rooted running cm7...i really want the stock thunderbolt camera back.



## andrew.wood1115 (Aug 30, 2011)

Is there anyway to get this back? If not are there any roms that have it installed?


----------



## jeremywatco (Aug 12, 2011)

Are you referring to
the sense camera? If so then no, it part of the sense framework.

Best bet is to use a miui apk. Search for one.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## andrew.wood1115 (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes the sense camera...I'll just look for something different

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Development is for releases only.


----------



## daveyhimself (Jul 20, 2011)

I prefer vignette over the sense camera. So many nice filters.


----------



## cloud36426 (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah the MIUI camera is great for CM7. Not as many effects as sense but better than the "stock" camera.


----------



## locusto03 (Aug 9, 2011)

MongooseHelix on the _other_ forum posted an MIUI camera apk with installation instructions. It's a bit buggy for me, but the pictures come out good.

Otherwise, you might wanna check out Camera360.


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

You could also try LittlePhoto that's what I always use and its free.


----------



## andrew.wood1115 (Aug 30, 2011)

I switched to gingeritis 3d and have it now


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

"andrew.wood1115 said:


> I switched to gingeritis 3d and have it now


Camera fx is pretty good camera if you ever decided to go back to Aosp rom


----------



## yellowj704 (Jul 29, 2011)

"andrew.wood1115 said:


> I switched to gingeritis 3d and have it now


Your name is andrew wood? That's my name lol. No joke


----------

